# Home made paper tune ideas please!!!



## natimage (Feb 6, 2010)

I would like to set up an at home paper tuner, I figure it can't be too hard to make but would love some ideas and pictures to get me started! Thank you!


----------



## BM2 (Jan 24, 2007)

build it out of pvc basicly a rectangle with 2 full length legs so you can stand it up, but be sure not to make it too tall so you can sit your target on something behind it for a backstop


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Made entirely out of PVC tubing and butcher/freezer wrap. The top seperates from the stand for easy storage..........works like a charm!


----------



## natimage (Feb 6, 2010)

That looks perfect! What did you put on the top and bottom to keep the paper tight?


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

natimage said:


> That looks perfect! What did you put on the top and bottom to keep the paper tight?


The roll of paper just slides through the PVC, then it just pulls down, underneth, and back up under the horizontal bottom PVC tube. I used an elastic bungee on the bottom and just clipped the paper to that (from behind) with 2 of those big paper clip thingys. I think the whole rack cost me no more then $15.00, minus the cost of the paper.


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

I made mine for a great price of free since I had all the materials....

Here's the parts list and pic for the one I made.

4 - pieces of 1"x1"x24" wood
1- old broom handle
1 - 2"x10"x24" piece of wood
2 - 2"x2"x1" angle aluminum
1 - 5/8" x 24" wooden dowl
2 - Plastic clamps 


For paper I just bought freezer paper from Walmart...


----------



## zakk54 (Sep 20, 2005)

BowKil said:


> Made entirely out of PVC tubing and butcher/freezer wrap. The top seperates from the stand for easy storage..........works like a charm!


What are the dimensions of the unit? Also, does the role of paper attach on unit or do you just cut a piece of paper and attach? Thanks!

~Mike B


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Just have the wife hold the paper  especially if you aren't getting along LOL


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

I made a frame 11x17" out of 1" aluminum angle, so that the 90deg of the angle is toward the inside of frame. A piece of 11x17" copy paper fits perfect and is attached by the spring type paper fastners to the thin edge of frame. It attaches to my camera tripod, along with a chrono......packs away nice, and quick setup and use.

I though about using steel and using magnets to hold the paper, but didnt have any lighter steel angle on hand (2" x 1/8" would be overkill).


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Here is my swing/stow away*

50# roll of paper is supported by the hooks, it is safe and stows out of the way


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet Tom! That looks fantastic!


----------



## pacsport (Nov 1, 2012)

ex-wolverine said:


> 50# roll of paper is supported by the hooks, it is safe and stows out of the way


That's nice !

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

I just use my portable work vise made by Black & Decker. I clamp in two scrap pieces of lumber so that they point straight up from the table top. I then staple a piece of paper across the two upright pieces of lumber and then start shooting. No cost, simple, easy and multiple use.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

vftcandy said:


> Sweet Tom! That looks fantastic!


Thanks bro 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

pacsport said:


> That's nice !
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. cost about 20 bucks , plus the roll of paper 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

ex-wolverine said:


> Thanks. cost about 20 bucks , plus the roll of paper
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Nicely done.
Wonder for how many centuries this amount of paper will last.......you know most of the good tuners on here ,only need 2-3 shots max. to have bows shooting bullet holes......:smile:


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Thank You Sir!

It last awhile...its not so much the tuner, when fitting a customer, not always can they shoot a bullet hole...Takes a few shots to get some folks to set their grip right...Old habits are hard to break with some customers...SO the paper gets shot up...This is my second roll in 3 years



Belicoso said:


> Nicely done.
> Wonder for how many centuries this amount of paper will last.......you know most of the good tuners on here ,only need 2-3 shots max. to have bows shooting bullet holes......:smile:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

ex-wolverine said:


> 50# roll of paper is supported by the hooks, it is safe and stows out of the way


I really like that design Tom...I might have to build one similar. What kinda paper you using on it?


----------



## kyler1945 (Oct 16, 2012)

I needed to tune and was away from my shop so I improvised... Lone Wolf Assault box (any relatively thin cardboard box will do) and I cut out a section in front and back of box a little smaller than sheet of paper. Taped paper to front of box over hole. Box stood up on its own with the side i opened facing down (the flaps stick out and hold box upright). You can only fit 6 or 8 shots on one sheet, but it got the job done and was free. Easy enough to tape another sheet of paper on.


----------



## GOOSE96 (Oct 13, 2011)

eflanders said:


> I just use my portable work vise made by Black & Decker. I clamp in two scrap pieces of lumber so that they point straight up from the table top. I then staple a piece of paper across the two upright pieces of lumber and then start shooting. No cost, simple, easy and multiple use.



This is a good idea :thumbs_up


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey bro chacho...Where you been, nebraska Mulies?
Anyway...its unwaxed freezer paper form costco or sams club



J-Daddy said:


> I really like that design Tom...I might have to build one similar. What kinda paper you using on it?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

ex-wolverine said:


> Hey bro chacho...Where you been, nebraska Mulies?
> Anyway...its unwaxed freezer paper form costco or sams club


Been busy bro...moved to SD the other day...I think all the mule deer in NE migrated west, lol.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ONQ (Oct 13, 2009)

How bout the back of cheap gift wrap paper?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I use the masking paper you buy at home depot and it also folds up into the ceiling. I got tired of tripping over the darned thing so up on the ceiling it went. Excuse the mess I'm a self admitted slob. :teeth:


----------

